# Canon Remote Switch (Shutter Release)



## mrmacedonian (Sep 6, 2010)

Quick Question:

Until now I haven't bought a shutter release to use for together with a tripod to drop any vibrations, but I think its about time. i've been looking through available options and am wondering, before I either spend 50$ on the Canon Cable or 15$ x? on cheaper ones that cost me more in the long run. Some links.

Canon Remote Switch RS-80N3

Zeikos ZE-RS80

Just some quick thoughts/opinions would be nice. If you happen to have a specific cord and have first hand experience with it, even better


----------



## Buckster (Sep 6, 2010)

I've had the Canon switch for years and it's dependable, but like all things with the Canon logo, pricey.

I also have a cheap Chinese eBay radio trigger set from Yongnuo that cost me maybe $20.  It's far more versatile and I find that I actually rarely use the Canon wired trigger anymore because of it.  I don't have to be within reach of the camera to shoot, which comes in handy more than you might think.  I've used it through walls even.

I keep the Canon wired trigger on standby just in case I find myself on the short end of a battery run-down on the Yongnuo trigger, which is very rare - they don't use much juice, and spare batteries are easy to keep on hand.


----------



## mrmacedonian (Sep 6, 2010)

Would this be an example of the type of shutter release (wireless) you're talking about? just want to make sure i don't purchase a flash system.. it is 4am after all >_<


----------



## Buckster (Sep 6, 2010)

mrmacedonian said:


> Would this be an example of the type of shutter release (wireless) you're talking about? just want to make sure i don't purchase a flash system.. it is 4am after all >_<


 
Mine's older, different, less features and was cheaper, but that looks like it'll do the trick to me.  I might even have to upgrade.  LOL


----------



## mrmacedonian (Sep 6, 2010)

Haha, yeah! I actually found a 3ft cord from the same company/ebay seller for 3.88$ + Free Shipping = SCORE! 

Now I'm sitting on the wireless version's listing and wondering if I should spend the extra 37$ for the wireless trigger.. hmm.. i guess i don't have to eat tomorrow do i..


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 6, 2010)

These rock...

Canon RC-6 Wireless Remote Control 4524B001 - B&H Photo Video

24.95 at B&H

Its line of sight only, which is not ideal though.

Mostly its good to be able to release the shutter with zero force being put on the camera.

I find myself just holding it close to the front of the camera, and using it for shutter release.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ann (Sep 6, 2010)

also, check to see if you can do a mirror lock up with your camera. using it will really ad to the sharpness of the images.


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 6, 2010)

ann said:


> also, check to see if you can do a mirror lock up with your camera. using it will really ad to the sharpness of the images.


 
I honestly didnt know what this did lol.

I have heard of it, just never bothered to look into it.

Is the mirror separate from the shutter? How exactly does it work? I still don't think I understand it fully...


----------



## Overread (Sep 6, 2010)

Also remember that most of the laser type remote triggors only have sensors on the front of the camera - so you can only use it from a limited range of angles. If you are going wireless go radio - however a cable or the timer can work well also.

Mirror lockup - inside the camera there is a mirror (if you take the lens off and look inside you can see the mirror right in front of you) which reflects light up into the viewfinder prisme so you can see what the lens is seeing directly. When you take a shot this mirror slaps up to let the shutter (behind it) open and let light fall into the sensor behind them. 

However the fast flick up causes minor shake on the camera - so mirror lockup is used to lock the mirror up first - giving you a moment for the camera to steady before taking the shot. It's really only a tripod feature (if you're handholding your hands will cause far more motion shake).


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 6, 2010)

Overread said:


> Also remember that most of the laser type remote triggors only have sensors on the front of the camera - so you can only use it from a limited range of angles. If you are going wireless go radio - however a cable or the timer can work well also.
> 
> Mirror lockup - inside the camera there is a mirror (if you take the lens off and look inside you can see the mirror right in front of you) which reflects light up into the viewfinder prisme so you can see what the lens is seeing directly. When you take a shot this mirror slaps up to let the shutter (behind it) open and let light fall into the sensor behind them.
> 
> However the fast flick up causes minor shake on the camera - so mirror lockup is used to lock the mirror up first - giving you a moment for the camera to steady before taking the shot. It's really only a tripod feature (if you're handholding your hands will cause far more motion shake).



I love when I learn something new like this. You'd think a guy that takes primarily landscape shots would know this trick. Thanks.


----------



## ann (Sep 6, 2010)

you will have to check your manual to see if your camera has this feature.

usually, it takes two activation of the shutter. the first raise and locks the mirror up (you won't see anything through the viewfinder) the second fires the shutter.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 6, 2010)

Neil S. said:


> Its line of sight only, which is not ideal though.


That's the only thing I don't like about the (IR) wireless remotes...  Whenever I'm using a remote I'm usually behind the camera, so corded ones tend to be more convenient...  Sometimes you can bounce the IR ones off a wall or something though.  Of course, for self portraits, wireless is pretty much a must have...


Overread said:


> If you are going wireless go radio


:thumbup:


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 6, 2010)

Overread said:


> Also remember that most of the laser type remote triggors only have sensors on the front of the camera - so you can only use it from a limited range of angles. If you are going wireless go radio - however a cable or the timer can work well also.
> 
> Mirror lockup - inside the camera there is a mirror (if you take the lens off and look inside you can see the mirror right in front of you) which reflects light up into the viewfinder prisme so you can see what the lens is seeing directly. When you take a shot this mirror slaps up to let the shutter (behind it) open and let light fall into the sensor behind them.
> 
> However the fast flick up causes minor shake on the camera - so mirror lockup is used to lock the mirror up first - giving you a moment for the camera to steady before taking the shot. It's really only a tripod feature (if you're handholding your hands will cause far more motion shake).


 
Thanks for the useful post.

I think I understand it much better now.


----------

